# Platy with cherry shrimp?



## richard brown (19 Mar 2019)

Hi, is it ok to keep cherry shrimp with platy?

Am planning on picking a bunch up tomorrow and did not want to ask the staff because there is always the risk they could just agree to get the sale.


----------



## alto (19 Mar 2019)

Who’s in there first often makes a big difference 

Shrimp should always go in first so they’re established and “know” the environs before adding in any fish, almost all fish will have a go at shrimp at some point ... if shrimp are already established and breeding, fish impact can be minimal 

Unless they become dedicated shrimp hunters - usually dwarf cichlids, anabatoids etc, check Seriously Fish species profiles, if fish naturally eat small invertebrates as primary diet, and live predominantly in the same lower tank zone as the shrimp ...


----------



## richard brown (19 Mar 2019)

Ahhh in that case then I may look at more Amano shrimp instead.

The Platies are already established and breeding.


----------



## sciencefiction (19 Mar 2019)

I kept platies with cherry shrimp for years. They don't make a big dent in the cherry shrimp population providing there's enough hiding places. Platies will not actively hunt the shrimp. At least that wasn't my experience and I had exploding shrimp population while also keeping platies.


----------



## richard brown (20 Mar 2019)

sciencefiction said:


> I kept platies with cherry shrimp for years. They don't make a big dent in the cherry shrimp population providing there's enough hiding places. Platies will not actively hunt the shrimp. At least that wasn't my experience and I had exploding shrimp population while also keeping platies.



ok, well only have 6 fully grown platies, nice bushy ferns and some crypts in the tank (200l) and a bunch of platy fry.

I was only thinking of getting around 10 shrimp though as they can be quite expensive.


----------



## sciencefiction (20 Mar 2019)

If they're adult shrimp its doubtful the platies will attack them. I have never seen them chase a grown shrimp to be honest...They may have eaten baby shrimp but sure enough survived. That's my experience. You can try with a small number and see. Feed the fish first 

The only issues is that the platies are piglets and the shrimp will survive on tank detritus and left overs, algae, etc..So you wan't see them actively take fish food, and may hide a bit more..


----------



## tam (20 Mar 2019)

Just be careful as you add them to the tank, best to do it with the platies distracted and tip the shrimp down the back into plant cover - otherwise the fish will assume you are feeding them!

You could always set up a separate little cherry shrimp tank and increase numbers before adding to your main tank - that would multiply them faster - you could start with 3-5 shrimp and have a small group in a month or two.

Tam


----------



## richard brown (20 Mar 2019)

Ended up with 6 Amano shrimp instead mainly because the cherry shrimp tank looked like a death zone.


----------

